# Charlottesville, Va Koa



## riggsp (Mar 10, 2010)

Leaving for Charlottesville, Va on Oct 4 for a week...anyone have an opinion on the KOA there...this will most likely be our last time out for the year...looking forward to the trip, but not looking forward to putting her up for the winter...have always enjoyed camping in the fall in the mountains, it's the best time of the year.


----------



## jwaliff (Sep 9, 2011)

riggsp said:


> Leaving for Charlottesville, Va on Oct 4 for a week...anyone have an opinion on the KOA there...this will most likely be our last time out for the year...looking forward to the trip, but not looking forward to putting her up for the winter...have always enjoyed camping in the fall in the mountains, it's the best time of the year.


 I stayed one night years ago. Best I can recall it was small,clean,and nice. Close to the Blue Ridge Parkway,that should be on everyones fall to do list. You will never forget that memory if you hit it during peak color! Check the website for directions they mention not to follow GPS directions.


----------

